# Hornets Waive Lang



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> The New Orleans Hornets waived center James Lang on Monday, December 29. Lang was placed on the Injured List October 27 with back spasms and did not appear in a regular season game. He averaged 1.5 points and 0.5 rebounds in four preseason games after being selected by the Hornets from Central Park Christian High School in Brimingham, Alabama in the second round (48th overall) of the 2003 NBA Draft.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/lang_031229.html


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

should have gone to college.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well shoot! I was hoping he would pan out eventually. I guess his next stop will be the NBDL. :dead:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He couldn't go to college he was ruled inelligible:upset: 

The Hornets made a mistake here, I really really hope someone picks him up, the kid is worth it, he'll be good someday soon.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> He couldn't go to college he was ruled inelligible:upset:
> 
> The Hornets made a mistake here, I really really hope someone picks him up, the kid is worth it, he'll be good someday soon.


I wished they would've kept him too. PJ doesn't have too many years left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Lang could have went to prep school, JUCO or been a Prop 48 in college, he chose the NBA and I have no sympathy for him. 

I am not in favor of an age limit, but if you are arrogant enough to think you will make it as a HS being drafted in the 2nd round, then you should be prepared for the consequences. 

Now he has to fight his way to get back in. However if he were 3 inches taller he would have been a lotto pick. He is a 6'9 Center, those guys are a dime a dozen right now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> He couldn't go to college he was ruled inelligible:upset:


Really?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dick Vitale's take on the situation: http://espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn031230JamesLang.html


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

gotta agree with vitale here. 

I'm not in favor of an age limit either, but IMO, these HS kids need to be smarter in making their decisions on whether to come out or not. i think he has the potential to be something special but now he's got the LONG way to do it.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> gotta agree with vitale here.
> 
> I'm not in favor of an age limit either, but IMO, these HS kids need to be smarter in making their decisions on whether to come out or not. i think he has the potential to be something special but now he's got the LONG way to do it.


Exactly. There are some obvious cases where the HS player _simply had to_ turn pro right away (Bron), but there are more cases of HS players turning pro way too early, when they are way better off going to college first, get some experience and then turn pro. Too bad, Lang's case is of the latter.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Someone forward this to Glen Davis - the 6'9 330lb HS basketball/football player that is going to LSU, but is giving up football to play hoop.


----------



## Steve McNair (Jan 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Someone forward this to Glen Davis - the 6'9 330lb HS basketball/football player that is going to LSU, but is giving up football to play hoop.


I'll do it if you give me his email address.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Lang really needs to work his *** off and get his weight down a bit. And he should really be working on his game also. I hope he bounces back.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> should have gone to college.



:yes: 
i agree


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> The Hornets made a mistake here, I really really hope someone picks him up, the kid is worth it, he'll be good someday soon.


This is exactly how I feel right now. You don't take a kid out of HS and wave him, because he still has hella potential.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

..... if only he were 4 inches taller then he would be a beast! hope he has another growth spurt


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Lang was waived because he wasn't making rapid improvement management expected from him. He was out of shape and had no shot at playing. He could have been useful this season but it didn't work out. I'm not sure of the exact expectations the team put on him for this season but whatever they were he didn't meet them.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Lang was waived because he wasn't making rapid improvement management expected from him. He was out of shape and had no shot at playing. He could have been useful this season but it didn't work out. I'm not sure of the exact expectations the team put on him for this season but whatever they were he didn't meet them.


That's what I was saying


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

This kid and Ndudi Ebi were real dumb for entering the draft. They both shoulda gone to college.


----------

